# 80 lb Catfish



## Ol'Bassman

I saw a photo of a huge catfish that was caught yesterday by John Kraft. It looks every bit of 80 lbs to me. It looks to me like a big blue but I am no expert on catfish. Hope the photo gets posted on here soon. It is something to see!


----------



## Boostedawdfun

Where was it caught?


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Boostedawdfun said:


> Where was it caught?


I know but it isn't kosher for me to say on this forum. I'm sure he doesn't need a bunch of "new" fishing buddies flooding the spot. I will say that it was caught in a very unlikely spot but aren't they always?


----------



## Catproinnovations

Ohio???


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid

I know of several Blues taken within an hr of Cinci that were 64, 72 and an 92Lber just in the last 10 days or so...

Salmonid


----------



## Boostedawdfun

Ol'Bassman said:


> I know but it isn't kosher for me to say on this forum. I'm sure he doesn't need a bunch of "new" fishing buddies flooding the spot. I will say that it was caught in a very unlikely spot but aren't they always?


Must be that little church pond around the corner from me lol 

I don't need the latitude and longitude just Ohio? Northern? Central? Southern?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

since big blues seem to be a bit rare, i dont think the catfish hunters would want you doing that.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Boostedawdfun said:


> Must be that little church pond around the corner from me lol
> 
> I don't need the latitude and longitude just Ohio? Northern? Central? Southern?


Southwest Ohio. A tributary to the GMR.


----------



## pendog66

Ol'Bassman said:


> Southwest Ohio. A tributary to the GMR.



Yeah i heard the monster blues were in Wolf Creek again this year


----------



## Scum_Frog

this one? It was caught on the Ohio river on saturday by a fellow named Scott.:B


----------



## TeamClose

Hope he is drifting and not anchored backwards below a dam? Good fish none the less


----------



## Roscoe

Ole Bassman,you have already posted in another posting that the 80lb.Cat was caught at Germantown Dam.You serious this was caught in Western Montgomery County?


Roscoe


----------



## imalt

It never stops. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kickinbass91

Lol 80lb catfish at Germantown dam very unlikely you'd be lucky to get a 8lber


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Roscoe said:


> Ole Bassman,you have already posted in another posting that the 80lb.Cat was caught at Germantown Dam.You serious this was caught in Western Montgomery County?
> 
> 
> Roscoe


What "another" post are you attributing to me? The only posts I recall making about the fish is the posts on this website. As for location, I never said on any post that it was caught at the Germantown Dam. So I don't know what you are talking about. I did not catch the fish. I was not there when it was caught. I just saw the photo and was impressed with it and started this thread sharing some of the information I received. As for beleaving it could have been caught in Western Montgomery County, why not? I have not explored every inch of the GMR system and don't know whether or not there is some hole that a big blue could trive in. Maybe the person I got the info from is full of crap. I don't really know.


----------



## VBowler

Is that the fish you are speaking of. Unless you consider a Paylake a tributary of of the GMR dont get to excited about it. This fish was a 72# cought By Jon Kraft


----------



## Salmonid

Looks like that fish was taken at Catfishermans Paradise ( Near Camden Ohio ) so what that really means is that theat fish was living harmoniuously in the Ohio River in the Cinci area until a few weeks ago as thats where the owner of that paylake nets all his fish. Nice to know that he, with a KY Commercial fishing license, can rape and pillage the Ohio River at his leisure with no regulations or enforcement and Ohio allows him to do that. 

Salmonid


----------



## Kickinbass91

Agree that looks like a healthy Fish which tells ya it was brought in not to long ago it's crap that they can do that


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ol'Bassman

montagc

Quote:

Originally Posted by Ol'Bassman

What "another" post are you attributing to me? The only posts I recall making about the fish is the posts on this website. As for location, I never said on any post that it was caught at the Germantown Dam. So I don't know what you are talking about. I did not catch the fish. I was not there when it was caught. I just saw the photo and was impressed with it and started this thread sharing some of the information I received. As for beleaving it could have been caught in Western Montgomery County, why not? I have not explored every inch of the GMR system and don't know whether or not there is some hole that a big blue could trive in. Maybe the person I got the info from is full of crap. I don't really know.

I got nothing against you, so don't take this the wrong way, but it is all out there for anyone to find. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/commu...6&postcount=14

Quote:

Originally Posted by Ol'Bassman

Having just seen a photo of an 80 lb catfish caught by John Kraft at the Germantown dam yesterday, I'd say it was about half the weight of that pike all things considered." 


I had forgotten about that post. Like I said I didn't "recall" making that post. Getting old is hell sometimes. Yes, I was told it was at the Germantown dam. I was just trying to protect the fish location because I was told the fish was released in the same pool. Now that the photo has been posted and Salmonid has commented about the location, I believe that he is right about it being a pay lake.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

VBowler said:


> Is that the fish you are speaking of. Unless you consider a Paylake a tributary of of the GMR dont get to excited about it. This fish was a 72# cought By Jon Kraft


Yes, that is the photo.


----------



## sbreech

Salmonid said:


> Looks like that fish was taken at Catfishermans Paradise ( Near Camden Ohio ) so what that really means is that theat fish was living harmoniuously in the Ohio River in the Cinci area until a few weeks ago as thats where the owner of that paylake nets all his fish. Nice to know that he, with a KY Commercial fishing license, can rape and pillage the Ohio River at his leisure with no regulations or enforcement and Ohio allows him to do that.
> 
> Salmonid


How in the world were you able to recognize a specific paylake so quickly from one pic with one rickity metal building in the background?


----------



## Fish G3

I've never been to CP2 but have seen enough pictures from other people that I recognized the location pretty easy. CP2 also has the rep for getting such large fish.

Salmnoid just like you said it's sad to think people can go net those fish only to release them in paylakes, where they die slowly of starvation and beat to death.


----------



## Salmonid

Yup, Ive seen sooo many anti paypond videos showing this place that its like my own property..LOL Seriously on some of the catfish specific sites there are dozens of CP videos showing as much as 5000 lbs of big cats getting stocked at oe time all look just like the one below.. Its really sad.

Salmonid


----------



## sbreech

Salmonid said:


> Yup, Ive seen sooo many anti paypond videos showing this place that its like my own property..LOL Seriously on some of the catfish specific sites there are dozens of CP videos showing as much as 5000 lbs of big cats getting stocked at oe time all look just like the one below.. Its really sad.
> 
> Salmonid


Dang. I wonder how a big cat like that would fight using a river's current to it's advantage....must be awesome. :B


----------



## catfish_hunter

I bet that dude feels like a pro catfisherman reeling in that monster blue at that pay pudle....what a F'n tool!


----------



## Citymud

Citymud here and being the "Junior" member here. I think some people need a time out. Just saying does it really matter where the fish was caught. It does not to me as long as it was caught in Ohio. It just proves that there are monsters lurking in our water ways and being an adult of 39years it makes me remember my Grandfather telling us all grand monster fish stories as a kid. Now being an adult and with my love of fishing I can pass the stories and photos down to my kids and watch the sparkle in their eyes as I show them pictures and talk of grand Adventures and Loch Ness fish stories. I think we should just remember the stories from are childhood and admire in the idea that monsters exist....Ty


----------



## SeanStone

Citymud said:


> Citymud here and being the "Junior" member here. I think some people need a time out. Just saying does it really matter where the fish was caught. It does not to me as long as it was caught in Ohio. It just proves that there are monsters lurking in our water ways and being an adult of 39years it makes me remember my Grandfather telling us all grand monster fish stories as a kid. Now being an adult and with my love of fishing I can pass the stories and photos down to my kids and watch the sparkle in their eyes as I show them pictures and talk of grand Adventures and Loch Ness fish stories. I think we should just remember the stories from are childhood and admire in the idea that monsters exist....Ty


I am friends with owners of 2 paylakes....two different sets. They are nice people and I consider them very good friends....however I do not like the politics of paylakes. I prefer to catch my fish from their native body of water. Its more challenging to go out and catch them that way.....compared to fishing a 2 acre pond with thousands of giant fish starving in it.

As for the fish being from ohio....thats not necissarily the case in some paylakes. The two that i know the owners of get theirs from states like Georgia where the fish are bigger and hoopnets are legal....that might now be illegal though. 

Just cause he caught it in ohio doesnt mean it came from ohio.



Thats me being polite by the way. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000

Citymud said:


> Citymud here and being the "Junior" member here. I think some people need a time out. Just saying does it really matter where the fish was caught. It does not to me as long as it was caught in Ohio. It just proves that there are monsters lurking in our water ways and being an adult of 39years it makes me remember my Grandfather telling us all grand monster fish stories as a kid. Now being an adult and with my love of fishing I can pass the stories and photos down to my kids and watch the sparkle in their eyes as I show them pictures and talk of grand Adventures and Loch Ness fish stories. I think we should just remember the stories from are childhood and admire in the idea that monsters exist....Ty


Most serious catmen are not in favor of payponds because they are known to take fish out of public waters to stock there ponds. not saying all do, but there are some. We do not believe it is fair for these guys to make a profit and drastically decrease the fish population in our public waterways. When your grandchildren grow up there may not be any monsters left, but hey at least you can show them old pics and tell them stories!


----------



## Slab assassin 55

It 100% matters if it I caught out of a pay lake. Pay lakes are the definition of shooting fish in a barrel. Pay lakes are for the "fisherman" that lack the knowledge and ability to go out and do it themselves. It is a shame this goes on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willcfish

Never heard of such a thing that a commercial fisherman can put a natural resource in a pond and sell the rights to fish it. Talk to your legislature and demand change. That's how we lose our rights one thing like this at a time.


----------



## Slab assassin 55

There won't be many if any true monsters if practices like these continue. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Citymud

Citymud here again. I would like to state that I agree with everyone that no person should remove a fish from one body of water to relocate to another body of water for a profit. I myself was making the point that when seeing the pic it made me remember why I love fishing so much. Simply from stories of Giant Catfish lurking in the depths of a river or pond and lake. Stories that my Grandfather told at dinner and around a bonfire while camping. I have fished for Bass, Catfish, Crappies, Bull Sharks, Goliath Grouper, and many other fish that swim our waters many of times. Simply because I want to own the moment of catching a Monster that my grandfather once spoke of. Thank you


----------



## 9Left

Citymud said:


> Citymud here again. I would like to state that I agree with everyone that no person should remove a fish from one body of water to relocate to another body of water for a profit. I myself was making the point that when seeing the pic it made me remember why I love fishing so much. Simply from stories of Giant Catfish lurking in the depths of a river or pond and lake. Stories that my Grandfather told at dinner and around a bonfire while camping. I have fished for Bass, Catfish, Crappies, Bull Sharks, Goliath Grouper, and many other fish that swim our waters many of times. Simply because I want to own the moment of catching a Monster that my grandfather once spoke of. Thank you


its all good citymud..it IS a huge cat and a cool pic...and a nice memory of your grandfather too...but just know..theres a lot of cat guys on here that put in a lot of hardwork and time on ohio's waters to chase big cats in there natural habitat..paylakes make them literally cringe with disgust...its really nothing against you at all...just the paylakes


----------

